# Problem printing from gimp

## JHuizingh

I can't seem to get the gimp to print.

I just got a new printer and set it up under cups.  I was able to print a test page from the web interface fine.  I also tried to print a document from OpenOffice and that worked.  The user that was printing from OO was the same user that I'm trying to print from with the gimp.

In the gimp, I choose print, select the correct printer make sure everything looks ok, and then hit print.  The printing status bar goes to 100%, and then  nothing happens.  I look in the completed print jobs for the printer under the cups web interface, and the job is there, completed.  Unfortunately no paper ever went through and the printer never made a sound.  Anyone know what's going on?

----------

## pjp

Which version of Gimp?  There is a development version that had text editing issues.  Perhaps printing isn't working in it either.

----------

## JHuizingh

My version of gimp is   1.2.3-r2.

----------

## pjp

That isn't the developer version.  An 'emerge -s gimp' revealed the following:

```
*  media-gfx/gimp-print

      Latest version Available: 4.2.1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/

      Description: 

      Gimp Plugin and Ghostscript driver for Gimp

 

*  net-print/gimp-print-cups

      Latest version Available: 4.3.0-r2

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.cups.org

      Description: 

      The Common Unix Printing System - Gimp Print Drivers
```

Have you tried either of those packages?

----------

## JHuizingh

Yes, I have both of those packages installed.  I have the Epson Stylus C60.  Linuxprinting.org recommends using the gimp-print driver for this printer, and I also installed gimp-print-cups at the same time since I was using both gimp-print and cups  :Smile: .  Here are my versions:

gimp-print 4.2.1

gimp-print-cups 4.3.0-r2

I am no expert with linux printing. The only thing I have done so far is point cups to the usb device using the cups web interface.  That worked for "Print Test Page" and OpenOffice, so I assumed it would work for gimp to.  

Like i said earlier, looking at the completed jobs on cups shows that the job was completed, even though the printer doesn't do anything.  Would you know of any way to track down what happened to the data that was supposedly sent to the printer?

----------

